# Question for horrorcore [rap] experts



## McRoz (May 7, 2009)

What's the beef between Necro and Insane Poetry? Seriously, I've been hearing about this shit forever: Sutter Kain's fans say Necro's a rcist for whatever reason, Necro's fans are barely acknowledging anything and Donnie Darkhoe's being a whiny prick as always. Where did this start? What went down?


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

Is it any more subjective than the East vs. West coast rivalry bullshit among normal "rappers"?


----------



## McRoz (May 8, 2009)

It is to my understanding that any relatively short to medium-standing beef is anything but "subjective" in its origin. Like when Eminem beefed with Limp Bizkit: the reasons were clearer than broad daylight when you looked at it front and center. Some older, longer beefs, yeah, I could see where it gets a little mixed-up, that part of that's all due to a piling-up effect most long-standing beefs tend to aquire.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 9, 2009)

e: Nevermind. Poor attempt at humor.


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

Dont even fret about it. Beefs only last a year or two then everyone forgets. At least the ones who aren't deep into the shit. Lets just hope dis's dont start bouncing off each other. Like Eminem and Juggalos. Personally I still think he sucks. But now that he is back into the Acid Rap and Horror Corp music juggalos have been tuning in to his shitty lyrics and bad context. What a bunch of sell outs.


----------



## Armaetus (May 9, 2009)

They're still mainstream to some degree and have a large popularity among certain folks, just like the scene kiddies listening to that 'br00tal' deathcore bullshit that's riddled with breakdowns and having little substance riffwise.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They're still mainstream to some degree and have a large popularity among certain folks, just like the scene kiddies listening to that 'br00tal' deathcore bullshit that's riddled with breakdowns and having little substance riffwise.


As I Lay Dying, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :awesome face:


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2009)

What the hell is this.


----------



## McRoz (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Dont even fret about it. Beefs only last a year or two then everyone forgets. At least the ones who aren't deep into the shit. Lets just hope dis's dont start bouncing off each other. Like Eminem and Juggalos. Personally I still think he sucks. But now that he is back into the Acid Rap and Horror Corp music juggalos have been tuning in to his shitty lyrics and bad context. What a bunch of sell outs.




You think ICP hasn't sold-out aswell? You're fucking blind: they've been pushing their shitty merchandise from day one because (A) they haven't released anything good in YEARS and (B) they know their fanbase will santch-up anything with the hatchetman on it. Why? Who knows. I personally think 90%+ of Juggalos are all immature douches who still cling-on to the hope that their heroes from age twelve are still cool and that they're still "kings" of the underground scene. The Juggalos I've known throughout my life (not very many thank god) are unable to take anything with a grain of salt as long as it mentions something about "dissin'" ICP. Most of 'em haven't even heard of KGP or Komatose or any GOOD rappers: not this gay clown shit that got old really quick.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

McRoz said:


> You think ICP hasn't sold-out aswell? You're fucking blind: they've been pushing their shitty merchandise from day one because (A) they haven't released anything good in YEARS and (B) they know their fanbase will santch-up anything with the hatchetman on it. Why? Who knows. I personally think 90%+ of Juggalos are all immature douches who still cling-on to the hope that their heroes from age twelve are still cool and that they're still "kings" of the underground scene. The Juggalos I've known throughout my life (not very many thank god) are unable to take anything with a grain of salt as long as it mentions something about "dissin'" ICP. Most of 'em haven't even heard of KGP or Komatose or any GOOD rappers: not this gay clown shit that got old really quick.


This is where you fail --> I dont listen to ICP and
I have never spent a dime on Pyschpathic Records(tm) Merchandise and
KMK, one of my fav horror corp groups (not fav because there most recent releases are shit) has never associated themselves with clowns


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2009)

Seriously, I think I've managed to pull a muscle from not caring so much.

You guys need a hobby.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> What the hell is this.



This is what I was thinking until I saw this:



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> This is where you fail --> I dont listen to ICP and
> I have never spent a dime on Pyschpathic Records(tm) Merchandise and
> KMK, one of my fav horror corp groups (not fav because there most recent releases are shit) has never associated themselves with clowns




Most of what he was talking about had nothing to do with you, so why you almost always take things personally, and to heart, like so, is beyond me.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> imply


actually he did. I dont think juggalos just stumbled into it by accident. USERNAME COUGH
It aint my fault stereotypes are rampant as fuck


----------



## McRoz (May 11, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> actually he did. I dont think juggalos just stumbled into it by accident. USERNAME COUGH
> It aint my fault stereotypes are rampant as fuck



Actually I didn't. Even if you didn't have "Juggalo" in your name, your idea that ICP has never sold out or at the least been mainstream is still totally incorrect, and the fact that you dissed Eminem at the same time (a rapper which I admit to disliking aswell) makes me wonder if you're just pulling all your arguements out your ass. See below.



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> This is where you fail --> I dont listen to ICP and
> I have never spent a dime on Pyschpathic Records(tm) Merchandise



This is from your userpage:



> Biography
> I m a Furry Juggalo. Furry for a week, Juggalo for years



WTF.



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> and
> KMK, one of my fav horror corp groups (not fav because there most recent releases are shit) has never associated themselves with clowns


Not sure what you mean by "associated with", but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-chP1z-lLnI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e55UrMPdylg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWXg5oZNWQI


One more thing: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=321936


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2009)

Lol juggalos.


----------

